# Americana at Newarke?



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Anyone else going to this great event in July? They have a website if you want details. Be glad to see you , will risk posting mobile phone number closer to the day if asked.
Chris V


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Stickey, you can use the pm feature to exchange mobile nos.

Can you post a link to the website please. :>>Ok .. found it here <<

See you in T L M T P H I T B E MHF M :wink


----------

